# Bahia Grass



## johng (Nov 24, 2009)

Yep! I've noticed the same thing. They also work the Centapede grass also.


----------



## Kingfisher Apiaries (Jan 16, 2010)

I see bahia seed in catalogs for sale from time to time. It may be a ok pollen source but certainly do not plant it. It will ruin your yard, and you will have to mow at least once a week.


----------



## Panhandle Scott (Jul 11, 2009)

Kingfisher Apiaries said:


> I see bahia seed in catalogs for sale from time to time. It may be a ok pollen source but certainly do not plant it. It will ruin your yard, and you will have to mow at least once a week.


Being in Florida I know all about bahia grass. At my place when I first got it, it was mostly bahia with a few patches of centipede and St. Augustine. After several years of fertilizining and allowing the centipede to wye out and develop seeds I now only have about 10-15% of 4 acres in bahia where as before I had maybe 90% bahia.

It is a great pasture grass due to it's drought tolerance as well as it's ability to be grazed pretty consistent. It is not as nutritious as other grasses but brahma cattle will make good weight gains on it during the middle of the summer.

Was just really throwing out the comment about seeing bees working the wyes and wondering if it was more for moisture or the pollen.


----------



## Duboisi (Oct 7, 2009)

I saw a thing where some grass under some conditions would excrete a form of sap that the bees might eat. The sad thing was that this sap was somewhat poisonous to the bees. 

This forming of sap on the grass had a specific name, but I cannot remember it. If you get the term, you should be able to find more info on the net.


----------

